
2990WX Threadripper Performance Regression FIXED on Windows* - RobertWHurst
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2LOMTpCtLA
======
hunta2097
I hope this gets fixed in the Windows kernel soon, maybe they haven't got
32/64+ core machines to test during the development cycle?

It's incredible that AMD haven't found this out themselves and published it
more widely.

